# To have an epidural or to not?



## Bonnie Parker

Hello everyone! This is my first post on the site!
A little about myself:
I am 24 years old from Michigan in the United States. My partner and I are expecting our first child, a little boy, on Halloween (which is just four days after my own birthday on October 27th)! We're terribly excited and our days are consumed by preparation of our home for our new arrival. 

Recently, I've been giving a lot of thought to the epidural. I'm trying to figure out if it is the right thing for me and my baby's delivery. I'd like some experiences from both sides to help me better compile a list of pros and cons. 

I think that I am much less scared of labor and delivery pain than of the giant needle in the back. Also, I'm a pretty antsy person and don't like the thought of losing control of leg muscles and not being able to walk a bit if I would like to. 

Thank you all in advance for your advice on this matter!


-Kristine


----------



## MPools

To be honest, getting the epi is not so bad. Everyone makes it out as if it is the worst thing in the world. Seriously, the pain relief it provides is aMAZZINGG... I couldnt have done it without an epi


----------



## emmyk

I think you should go in with a open mind and take it as it comes. I didn't have a Epidural I only used a tens machine but if you go in and think to yourself im ok at the moment but then as the pain gets worse and you think you need some relief then ask for it and keep going up in steps if you need more if you know what I mean eg- tens machine, gas and air then epidural if you need it. You don't know how you will cope with the pain but personally I don't like the thought of a epidural and got through without it. It's all personal choice and how well you deal with pain! Defiantly hard but try to keep calm as panicking makes the pain a million times worse! You will be fine! X


----------



## Anababe

Definitely go in with an open mind. See how your coping before making any decisions.

I personally never have had an epidural and Id like to think I never would (with the exception of needing one for a c-sec of course). I think birth is amazing and the way your body just knows what its supposed to do, I couldnt imagine not being able to feel that infact having an epidural terrifies me more than the intensity and pain of labour. I had my last one at home with no pain relief it was calm and relaxed.. compared to my first which was awful, I was terrified and it was so painful it taught me that fear and panic definitely makes the pain more unbearable. 

I have nothing against women who have an epidural as everyone copes differently but its not for me personally.

You will be fine dont worry! :)


----------



## AllyTiel

Let me tell you how scared I am of needles. I had a checkup at the OB a few days ago and I almost started crying and would NOT let them prick my finger to get a drop of blood. Im pretty much the most scared person of needles that I've ever known. I kinda feel like an idiot lol. So I had my baby a few weeks ago, and I was DEF more scared of the IV and the epidural than labor or birth or anything else. Surprisingly, the IV was very manageable, and the epidural was even more so. I was shaking and so scared when she was about to do the epidural. But oh my gosh, it was done so quick. It hurt less than getting my blood drawn with a butterfly needle (which I always request because they are tiny lol). It was a very tiny pinch, (especially when you have contractions to compare it to, wow you might as well have someone touch you with a feather) and when the big needle went in, all I felt was pressure. Like she was pressing her finger on my back. As for pushing my baby out, I don't think I could have managed without it. I had to get an episiotomy and then I had a 4th degree tear and had to get sewn up for 15/20 minutes. Great thing is, you have a button to press to give you more numbing medicine in the epi line if you need. I will always and forever recommend it. AMAZING. If I have any more babies, sign me up again and again!


----------



## Blah11

Just wait until you're in labour and see how you're coping. My first I had gas and air and diamorphine but didnt feel i needed the epidural so didn't have one. My 2nd I had no drugs because I felt like I was coping breathing through them and didnt need any.

epidurals come with lots of risks, some mentioned above (like needing an episiotomy as your pushes arent as effective).


----------



## Bonnie Parker

Thank you all for your stories and advice!
I should clear a couple of things up:
I'm not afraid of the actual needle. I know most people can't feel it go in at all. I'm just not up for all of the other effects. Also, my pretty severe Scoliosis has me concerned that they'll have problems hitting the correct spot, as I've heard from a few people happens. 

I'm also not at all afraid of the pain. I'm a cancer survivor who was told I would never be able to have children, and here I am with my little miracle inside of me! So to labor pains, I say: bring it on! I've earned this pregnancy.  But that being said, there's a fairly good chance that my cervix won't cooperate and dilate once the time comes, requiring a c section anyway. I guess I will just have to see when the time comes, and keep an open mind! Thank you all!


----------



## Lulu1982

I had a natural delver but my placenta didn't deliver so I ended up with an epidural t deliver it. I didn't feel the needle but I had it at 4pm and wasn't allowed up to wo around until 11 the next morning. I couldn't pick the baby up because my cannula had bruised and I couldn't stand. It wasn't try terrible but I really wish I hadn't had it along wit the catheter and everything else that goes with it.

They do make everything completely painless but mine caused a lot of hassle.x


----------



## lily24

Personally never experienced the epi but a friend had one birthh with and one without and found the birth of her baby without the epi was more 'natural' as she actually felt her baby coming whereas with her first didn't feel like she'd even had the baby and was a little tramutised x x


----------



## Scuba

Def see how you cope and go from there.. You sound to have the right sort of attitude towards labour/birth, so I say play it by ear and go with what you feel is right at the time.
I had an epidural and my labour was long, ended up needing an episiotomy and ventouse to deliver, but because of being induced and absolutely exhausted I don't think I could have coped without it!
This time around I'm planning on having another epidural - I think.. I think I'll feel more in control mentally and emotionally without the pain of labour (I'm a terrible wuss with pain!) although I would like to see how long I can go without the epi, but then I'm scared of what I'd things progress too fast and icant get one before the pushing stage?!!! 
My biggest fear (pain wise) is that I'll tear/need an episiotomy and will feel it all, which in turn makes me want the epidural earlier!! 
Aaaaarghhhhhh I really don't know, sorry I'm no help!!xx


----------



## louloumenace

I had an induced labour and went for one which failed 3 times I ended up delivering with no pain relief apparently 1 in 8 epidurals fail x


----------



## elohcin

Yes, I was going to mention, do consider that it doesn't work for many women, only works partially, etc. For my first birth, I got one, and thankfully didn't have any side effects (for me OR baby), BUT I'd never do it again by choice just knowing what I know (and believing what I believe) now. Though I do want to mention that while it made my contractions "disappear" (which isn't necessarily a good thing because I lost all control over the labor when that happened), I felt the "ring of fire" when pushing just as much as I did with my 2 natural births after that one! And I pushed for SO much longer (an hour, compared to just minutes with my next two, even my 10lb'er huge headed baby), a combination of the position I was in- thanks to the epi- and because I couldn't feel what I needed to do.


----------



## amjon

I would NEVER have an epidural. The pain in labor for me was not nearly as bad as everyone makes it out to be. It was certainly FAR from the worst pain I have ever had. Also, I know a woman that was literally paralyzed from her epidural and it made if very difficult for her to do anything, especially since she had to learn to live without the use of her legs while also learning how to care for her new baby. It's not worth the risk to me ever.


----------



## sethsmummy

Go in with an open mind BUT remember, it doesn't always work. I was given an epidural which did not work, infact it made things 10 times worse for me as every time i had a contraction afterwards I was getting severe cramps in both of my legs, I had to have my partner rub one leg and a midwife rub the other during every contraction. I had to have a spinal in theatre in the end. 

This time round I will be avoiding it at all costs. Luckily in Scotland you are not allowed an epidural now (or at least in the hospital i will be in) so unless I need to goto theatre I should be fine. IT works great for some people but i was one of the unfortunate ones x


----------



## shinona

sethsmummy said:


> Luckily in Scotland you are not allowed an epidural now (or at least in the hospital i will be in) x

This is completely untrue. Luckily, you are entitled to choose to have an epidural in Scotland. You cannot usually have an epidural in a midwife led unit and would need to transfer to the consultant led unit to have one. This may have been what you meant.

I had an epidural the first time and it was the right decision for me as my labour was long and exhausting. I couldn't have managed the last 6 hours without it. I didn't have one second time and I loved not having it that time. I could feel everything and it was amazing. My recovery was much easier second time and I would definitely choose to do it without if possible bit as others have said, keep an open mind.

Xx


----------



## lhancock90

I have had 2 epis. 
The first worked amazingly.
The second only removed pain from the front.

However, i waited until i felt i needed them to decide, no pre planning.
I was in too much pain to ever feel it go in.

xx


----------



## sethsmummy

shinona said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Luckily in Scotland you are not allowed an epidural now (or at least in the hospital i will be in) x
> 
> 
> This is completely untrue. Luckily, you are entitled to choose to have an epidural in Scotland. You cannot usually have an epidural in a midwife led unit and would need to transfer to the consultant led unit to have one. This may have been what you meant.
> 
> 
> XxClick to expand...

no, in the hospital I am in they will not give you an epidural unless your going to theatre. My sister has had 4 babies in the hospital and i know many, many others there. And was also told by an ob/gyn when I was TTC as he thought i was my sister. Epdiral is not an option for pain relief during labour at Dumfries and Galloway Royal Infirmary x


----------



## dontlikeit

I think I am going to have a mobile one


----------



## AllyTiel

Oh i think I forgot to say that even with the epi and it being my first baby, I was only pushing for 15/20 minutes til she came out. I couldn't feel myself pushing, but apparently I was. I was trying really hard. You just have to remember how to push like you can feel it lol. So having an epidural does not always make it where you have to push forever. I am a pretty small person (not big boned and skinny), and thats the reason I had to have an episiotomy (also her heart rate was dropping and I would have torn anyways) , and even with that I had a 4th degree tear. My body just was a little small for a 9lb 5oz baby.


----------



## MumToEva

I am very wary of epidurals as I used to work on a spinal cord injury unit, so I know how fragile the spine is and I didn't want to take that risk, however small. I also wanted to avoid the injections in the hip as they can result in baby being very dopey and having to be helped to start breathing on delivery, and my LO was already higher risk because she was particularly small.

But saying all that I didn't rule anything out entirely, as you don't really know how difficult your labour will be and how you will cope with it until you are actually there. As it turned out, I managed to do it on paracetamol and gas and air! :happydance: I will be taking the same approach this time too - I will aim to do it as naturally as possible, but I won't rule anything out! :)


----------



## JeepGirl

I went into labour with an open mind. I said I would try without an epi, but if the pain got too bad I would have one. My labour started fast and furious - strong contractions and 3 mins apart from the beginning. The pain was unbearable for me so when I got to the hospital I asked for the epi right away. It was the most amazing thing! It didn't hurt at all and took all the pain away. I was able to relax and still progressed. I was at 6cm when I got it and went to 10cm in 4 hrs. I found out at 9cm that DS was back to back and that was why I was in so much pain.

As many other poster have said, go in with an open mind and decide when the time comes.


----------



## XJessicaX

I had an epi. After 15 hours of pain and being told that I had only dilated to a 5 due to baby being back to back I just couldn't bare the thought of hours and hours of more pain.
The epidural itself didn't hurt at all! The doctor got it in within a minute and over the next 30 mins it was BLISS! I cant describe the amazing feeling of going from agony to no pain! However over the course of the following hour I started feeling everything down one side, doc came to fiddle with the cannular and I was then forced to lay on my side hoping that the infusion would take and it was unbearable. I HATED being forced to lay in bed. I wanted to get up but was told by midwife that due to the epidural I shouldn't be able to feel my legs which I definitely could! To cut a boring story short, the epidural failed, I only had maybe an hour of pain relief from it and dilating from 5-10cm took 7 hours, so hours of laying on my back in bed being patronised by my midwife saying I was obviously getting pain relief. No one believed the epidural was out (doctor had accidentally pulled it out but it was being held in place by the dressing)

I wont be having another epidural. IF it had worked and I had the 7 hours it took me to dilate fully completely pain free then it would have been a joyous experience! But the fact that I had the epidural to then be forced onto bedrest for 7 hours with 6 hours me feeling everything and writhing in bed with a catheter pulling was awful. I hated it.

So yeah, epi's are wonderful IF THEY WORK!


----------



## shterr612

I had an epi with mine. I held off for a bit, so I definitely felt contractions. I am happy that I experienced contractions for over half of my labor (12 hours from the point where I decided to go to the hospital, though I labored at home about 2-3 hours before making that call). The epi going in was absolutely not painful in the least for me. I was sooo nervous about it and then they said it was in and I didn't believe them because I hadn't felt any sharp pain. The IV going into my hand was 10 times worse, in my opinion. With the epi, I was able to control the dosage, so about an hour before starting to push, I slowed it down. I could still feel the pressure of the baby with each push. I had no pain, but I could still feel enough pressure for my pushes to be efficient. I absolutely loved my labor experience with the epi! I would have been very tense and scared without it and I think it would have drawn it out so much longer. Plus I had a 2nd deg tear... Can't imagine havi g to feel that get sewn up!! Eek!


----------



## flashy09

I was also scared of feeling paralyzed as I get anxious and can be a control freak,lol. But it was fine. It was nice to just concentrate on the birth and the excitement and not the pain.


----------



## timetoshoot

I will def have an epidural the second time around!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I would leave it open until you are actually in labour and then you can see whether you feel you need it or not. Personally I have had no epidurals for either of my children, and I didn't feel I needed it at any point in my labours (though I was so dead set on not having one - needle phobia - that I chose a place to give birth that didn't even offer epidurals :haha:


----------



## emme

you'll never know how you feel until youre in labour. i had an induced labour and started contracting within minutes, and they were every 1.5-2 minutes, even when they tried slowing it down it didn't really work, after 6 hours i'd had enough and had an epidural, it was amazing. everyones pain threshold is different. no one gets a medal for going through labour without pain relief, everyone gets the same beautiful gift at the end of it, life. so however you get to that end result, you just do whats right for you


----------



## Princess_xox

I found my Epi made my labour worse, although provided pain relief, it made the labour alot longer, i landed up being cut, and having an assisted delivery. You cant be mobile, so it slows the whole process up, i am trying not to have one this time round x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

With my first I had am epi and my labour lasted longer. It was also really hard to push as I was going on the intrcutions of the midwife as I couldn't feel anything, it took 425 minutes to push him out. I ended u with almost having a crash c-section and a 3rd degree tear

With my second I had no epi just gas and air. My labour was 4 1/2 hours, I pushed him out in 14 minutes and no tear. So IMO it was better without an epi x


----------



## Jaxvipe

I had an epi and it was AMAZING! I felt so relaxed after getting it, and because I was able to relax I went from 4cm to 10cm in 45 minutes. My nurse actually hit my daughters head when putting in the catheder. I went into labour knowing that I was getting one and I was also induced so the contractions from pitocin can be worse than natural contractions. But I would say keep an open mind and just know that its there if you really want and need it.


----------



## cantthinkof1

I had 1 with my 2nd baby and the pain relief was amazing but it made the labour last extremely long and it ended up with the baby being distressed so i had to try to push her out as quick as possible but in that position and not being able to feel the need to push i just couldn't do it so ended up with ventouse delivery which resulted in baby's head badly misshapen and bruised, she was in pain for days and i couldn't breast feed her like i planned. She was a very clingy and needy baby and i think it may have something to do with the type of birth she had. With my last i used a tens machine and just gas and air, only lasted for a few hours and pushed him out in minutes. It's safe to say i will never have a epidural again but i totally understand why some people choose to have them as there is nothing out there better at taking the pain away.


----------



## pumpkin1979

Hi,

I would have to agree with a few of these posts : start out with an open mind and see how it goes. I wasn`t planning on requesting epidural, but after 8 hours being in labor I was so tired, I just needed the relief. I figured if I was lucky enough to have the option of getting an epidural, why not use it (there are many countries where women are not this lucky). Thank God I had no complications and the feeling was great!!!


----------



## gretavon

I really dont think its something you can/should decide on 100% until you're there. I have a friend who just knew she would need and get one and then once she was in labor decided she was doing fine without it and then my mothers friend was absolutely firm she wouldnt have one and was really particular with her birth plan and then threw it out the window when she had been in labor for a few hours. I got one and was really greatful it worked really well and i didnt feel paralyzed like you would think you would feel it was more of my butt and legs feeling like they were floating on a cloud as apposed to heavy like when your foot falls asleep.


----------



## angiepie

A lot of people will disagree with me here, but I believe there are far more negatives to an epidural than there are positives. I see a lot of potential for stuff to go wrong. It can also mean being confined to a bed in some cases and needing a catheter and I believe that is disempowering. It leads to a hire rate of interventions and general negativity. Of course, pain relief is good, but I believe that natural pain relief or gas and air etc is better. If it were me, I'd want to experience the full feeling of labour (although I might not say that once I get to having a baby ;)), but again, a lot of people will disagree with me.


----------



## gretavon

They dont do gas and air here except for the dental office. I would absolutly hate to be on that during labor. Talk about out of control, with an epidural you dont feel drunk or high at all. I think as far as "general negativty" that has more to do with your attitude about it not the medication itself. I never understand when women say they want to feel empowered by the experience of feeling all of labor. If you get an epidural you still have to get that baby out its not over because your numb. As far as feeling out of control...well really you arent in control either way. your body is going to do what its going to do its how you react to the situation your in that is the only thing you can conttrol. You may find yourself puking and peeing and pooping and farting with every single contraction you wont be able to control that its going to happen if its going to happen. Or you could be like me and be a fainter! In times of diress my body reacts by fainting it just does, i cant control it. All im saying is if you go into with the mentality of this has to go just the way i pictured iit in my mind or i wont feel like wonder woman afterwards you probably will end up dissapointed, but if you go in there with the thought of im going to make the best out of whatever happens and shoot for the main goal (happy healthy baby) and stay flexible in your thinking no matter how that baby comes out you will feel empowered because you just did the most amazing thing reguardless of epidural, csection,induction,water birth, pain med free, on your back in a hospital bed or in a pool in your living room.


----------



## daneuse27

My experience would have been nearly impossible without an epidural -and originally, I wanted to do it as naturally as possible too. I'd had contractions for 12 hours before I finally got the needle; the pain and exhaustion from it had become unbearable and I'd hardly dilated at all, so they told me it would be at least another 12 hours before I delivered. Without an epidural, that would have meant 24 hours of intense contractions for me - and I made the decision to get one due to a need to sleep as well as a break from the pain. 

In the end, I wasn't able to dilate enough to push at all - my baby didn't want to come out, and she was also a large baby. The c-section took place at 5pm the day after, 24 hours after I was given the epidural.

So in total, without epidural I would have had contractions for 36 hours. I doubt anyone against epidural has ever been through that. It was the right choice for me. My baby and I are both doing well and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## XJessicaX

angiepie said:


> A lot of people will disagree with me here, but I believe there are far more negatives to an epidural than there are positives. I see a lot of potential for stuff to go wrong. It can also mean being confined to a bed in some cases and needing a catheter and I believe that is disempowering. It leads to a hire rate of interventions and general negativity. Of course, pain relief is good, but I believe that natural pain relief or gas and air etc is better. If it were me, I'd want to experience the full feeling of labour (although I might not say that once I get to having a baby ;)), but again, a lot of people will disagree with me.

I would say cast no judgement until you have experienced labour. If you succeed in your idealistic view then seriously fantastic, your opinions on it are very valid but it is incredibly easy to say that when you haven't been through it yourself! 
SO many times during my pregnancy I sneered at women in documentaries who screamed their way through their contractions and who demanded epidurals at 2cm. I thought "grow some balls!" and "embrace what is natural". and I really and truly thought I would have a 100% natural labour..............well, I had a MASSIVE wake up call. It didnt progress as I had imagined, it was nothing like I had prepared for and you have to first hand experience it to truly know what its like. 'some' women have gloriously smooth labours and these warrant the natural experience. Others have days of torture and there is no beauty in the process, just pain!


----------



## BrittasticTX

I have to be honest, I didn't read the other responses :)

I had my first baby about a month ago, and I had a natural birth. I am so glad I did. Is it painful? Sure, its supposed to be. But its not a dying pain, its a life-giving pain. There are two main reasons I am glad I did it: 1 is that nothing will ever compare to being able to feel yourself push your baby out, its an overwhelming event that a lot of women miss out on. Number 2 is that sure they can put in a catheter for when you pee, but I had to get up twice to poop! *TMI* they were "cleaning out" poops, and if I had had the epidural I guess I would have just crapped all over the bed?!? My labor was 15 hours, and I had been awake for about 30 straight hours when it came time to push. I was afraid that I would be too physically exhausted, but that wasn't the case at all. Your body pumps you full of adrenaline! Also, the baby came out VERY alert and was awake and alert for several hours afterwards.

Looking back, I know I was in pain but I don't really remember it clearly. I remember the need to push and feeling him coming out, and I'm glad I have that memory. I would do it again.

Overall, the decision is VERY personal, and whats right for me may not be what's right for you. I will say that you should make the decision beforehand. If you go in unsure, you will get the epidural! If you want a natural birth you need to be set in that before you even get started, because the nurses will push pain relief on you and when it starts getting hard you may not have the willpower to persevere if you aren't determined to begin with.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Go in open minded for sure. Don't plan on getting one, but be okay to take it if you can't cope. I didn't want an epidural cause I was afraid of the needle. But the pitocin was so high and making my contractions so strong I didn't even know when he put the needle in my back. He did it during a contraction so all my pain was focused on my belly. It was pure heaven and I don't regret it one bit. 
The key is to have it shut off before pushing stage. They stopped mine not sure how long before but by the time I was ready I could feel the urge to push, andthat I needed to push, and I felt enough to know what was happening and him coming out, but not enough to cause severe pain, just mild. I had enough feeling that as soon as they took him to be cleaned I walked to the bathroom and my recovery room 25 mins after his birth
I'm hoping next time to not be induced and go pain med free. I personally don't know a single person that has gone med free with induction, it just comes on way too strong. I do know a few people that went an had pain free that were not induced though! 
Also, every birth and woman are different. Your sister could of had a birth that was not that painful, but you could have one that made you feel like you were doing to die. I don't believe for a second that everyone feels the same amount of pain during birth.


----------



## aliss

A big no for me. My son had shoulder dystocia and being impaired by an epidural caused a lot of problems (the doctor had to break his collarbone as I was paralyzed and could not perform relieving maneuvers). I will never have one again (and they wouldn't give it to me anyways considering the risk - unless it was just a straight C-section where the dystocia wasn't a factor).

I won't lie, the actual needle didn't hurt one bit and I was able to sleep and watch TV rather than nearly pass out from pain. But that wasn't worth the aftermath for me. I can understand why others choose to do so. I don't WANT to feel the pain for this upcoming birth, oh no way, but it's the lesser of evils in my specific situation.


----------



## summer rain

I've never had an epidural in any of my pregnancies I was offered one with my eldest and also with my youngest as they were both in an odd position that drew out the labour and made it very painful for me but I'd just seen so many bad experiences with epidurals with family and friends that I was put off. I also have a severe phobia of needles and that includes when I am in horrible pain, it makes no difference to me, having a needle in my back is a worst nightmare for me. I did have some complications in the end withy eldest but think they would probably have been worse with an epidural, I also had to have a catheter with my eldest two as I have a titled uterus and once labour gets going its virtually impossible for me to wee- so with my two youngest I made sure my bladder was empty before labour got going and I only had tiny sips to drink afterwards, a catheter is horrible xx


----------



## wishfulone

AllyTiel said:


> Let me tell you how scared I am of needles. I had a checkup at the OB a few days ago and I almost started crying and would NOT let them prick my finger to get a drop of blood. Im pretty much the most scared person of needles that I've ever known. I kinda feel like an idiot lol. So I had my baby a few weeks ago, and I was DEF more scared of the IV and the epidural than labor or birth or anything else. Surprisingly, the IV was very manageable, and the epidural was even more so. I was shaking and so scared when she was about to do the epidural. But oh my gosh, it was done so quick. It hurt less than getting my blood drawn with a butterfly needle (which I always request because they are tiny lol). It was a very tiny pinch, (especially when you have contractions to compare it to, wow you might as well have someone touch you with a feather) and when the big needle went in, all I felt was pressure. Like she was pressing her finger on my back. As for pushing my baby out, I don't think I could have managed without it. I had to get an episiotomy and then I had a 4th degree tear and had to get sewn up for 15/20 minutes. Great thing is, you have a button to press to give you more numbing medicine in the epi line if you need. I will always and forever recommend it. AMAZING. If I have any more babies, sign me up again and again!

Thanks so much for this. I am also terrifiedof needles and blood. T hey make me dizzy. But im ttc#1 abd its relaxing to hear stories from others like me!


----------



## jenniferttc1

AllyTiel said:


> Let me tell you how scared I am of needles. I had a checkup at the OB a few days ago and I almost started crying and would NOT let them prick my finger to get a drop of blood. Im pretty much the most scared person of needles that I've ever known. I kinda feel like an idiot lol. So I had my baby a few weeks ago, and I was DEF more scared of the IV and the epidural than labor or birth or anything else. Surprisingly, the IV was very manageable, and the epidural was even more so. I was shaking and so scared when she was about to do the epidural. But oh my gosh, it was done so quick. It hurt less than getting my blood drawn with a butterfly needle (which I always request because they are tiny lol). It was a very tiny pinch, (especially when you have contractions to compare it to, wow you might as well have someone touch you with a feather) and when the big needle went in, all I felt was pressure. Like she was pressing her finger on my back. As for pushing my baby out, I don't think I could have managed without it. I had to get an episiotomy and then I had a 4th degree tear and had to get sewn up for 15/20 minutes. Great thing is, you have a button to press to give you more numbing medicine in the epi line if you need. I will always and forever recommend it. AMAZING. If I have any more babies, sign me up again and again!

This is so true. I'm afraid of needles. Like almost pass out when I get blood drawn. I didn't even feel the needle going into my back cause the contraction was so intense. I even had a shot 2 days later to protect from whopping cough and after feeling real pain such as labor I didn't even know she poked me yet. It was so weird!


----------



## sammy10kids

I didnt have an epidural with the other 9 and wont be this time either xx


----------



## BrittasticTX

jenniferttc1 said:


> Go in open minded for sure. Don't plan on getting one, but be okay to take it if you can't cope. I didn't want an epidural cause I was afraid of the needle. But the pitocin was so high and making my contractions so strong I didn't even know when he put the needle in my back. He did it during a contraction so all my pain was focused on my belly. It was pure heaven and I don't regret it one bit.
> The key is to have it shut off before pushing stage. They stopped mine not sure how long before but by the time I was ready I could feel the urge to push, andthat I needed to push, and I felt enough to know what was happening and him coming out, but not enough to cause severe pain, just mild. I had enough feeling that as soon as they took him to be cleaned I walked to the bathroom and my recovery room 25 mins after his birth
> I'm hoping next time to not be induced and go pain med free. I personally don't know a single person that has gone med free with induction, it just comes on way too strong. I do know a few people that went an had pain free that were not induced though!
> Also, every birth and woman are different. Your sister could of had a birth that was not that painful, but you could have one that made you feel like you were doing to die. I don't believe for a second that everyone feels the same amount of pain during birth.

I was induced after my water broke and labored and delivered drug free, my mom had three babies drug free that were induced. Don't rule out your options!


----------



## Naturalmystic

I had both of my kids natural without any kind of pain relief but to be honest if I had the option of an epidural I probably would have taken it, but it was not an option available for pain relief. Let me tell you I am so happy that I did not have an epidural but during labor. I thought I would not be able to make it without pain relief but I did as I am sure a lot of ladies who felt they would not have made it would have been just fine. My point is if you really feel strongly about not wanting an epidural I suggest you choose a facility that offers drug free delivery because its pretty difficult to say no to that blessed pain relief during labor when it is constantly being offered.


----------



## ClairAye

Tbh, I got mine at about 6cm we think, it didn't work, it got topped up and it still didn't work, now I have constant chronic back-pain, and all for nothing! But I did get it later than 4cm I'm sure! I had to get flown to the mainland to give birth, our hospital doesn't do them, I hope next time I can give birth here as I won't be tempted!


----------



## mara16jade

I'm in the USA (just in case that makes a difference in methods/types of epidurals).

It seems like from the previous post that there are different types of epidurals? Ones that just numb you 100%, some that only take the edge off and others that you can control how much pain med you get.

Is that correct? For the ladies who got epidurals, did they offer you different options?

Thanks!!


----------



## aliss

mara16jade said:


> I'm in the USA (just in case that makes a difference in methods/types of epidurals).
> 
> It seems like from the previous post that there are different types of epidurals? Ones that just numb you 100%, some that only take the edge off and others that you can control how much pain med you get.
> 
> Is that correct? For the ladies who got epidurals, did they offer you different options?
> 
> Thanks!!

There is - there is the typical epidural that most think of (you get the injection, you are numb) and then there is a 'walking epidural' which means it offers different dosages of pain relief (from full on paralyzation to mild-moderate). I think the walking comes with the trigger gun which lets you dose yourself? (with a safety mechanism to keep you from pressing too much). I had this. But I was on full numb, after 3 days awake on Pitocin, I was not interested in mild effects.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I didn't have one and glad I didn't. But I did have an open mind going into labour (but leaning strongly toward natural birth). My labour was painful but manageable and lasted 5.5 hours. I think it's definitely doable to go w/o if you're set on it, that is if there are no complications.


----------



## JeepGirl

mara16jade said:


> I'm in the USA (just in case that makes a difference in methods/types of epidurals).
> 
> It seems like from the previous post that there are different types of epidurals? Ones that just numb you 100%, some that only take the edge off and others that you can control how much pain med you get.
> 
> Is that correct? For the ladies who got epidurals, did they offer you different options?
> 
> Thanks!!

I wasn't given an option. I did have a control button and I if I remember correctly it would let you push the button every 10mins as needed. I couldn't get up and walk around, but for me that was a good trade off to get rid of the unbearable pain I was in without the epi.


----------



## hobbnob

amjon said:


> I would NEVER have an epidural. The pain in labor for me was not nearly as bad as everyone makes it out to be. It was certainly FAR from the worst pain I have ever had. Also, I know a woman that was literally paralyzed from her epidural and it made if very difficult for her to do anything, especially since she had to learn to live without the use of her legs while also learning how to care for her new baby. It's not worth the risk to me ever.

My Aunt was also paralyzed from an epidural. It is probably rare, but since it was someone in my family, I will not be going that route. Also she was the only on in my entire family who has ever had a c section. They told her she needed it because of fetal distress. I don't know if I believe that story or if fetal distress was caused by their induction. I believe if she hadn't been pushed into having that by her doctors (being induced etc) she probably would have been fine. Very sad.


----------



## Buddysmum89

_I had an epidural with my first, i was fretting for 9 months how much it was going to hurt or feel, and to be honest im very glad i had it. I was in labour for 32 hours, very tired and annoyed..The epidural allowed me to relax and get some sleep!

And it didn't hurt, i know people say it hurts when their putting it in, but to be honest i never felt them doing it apart from when they said they we're done haha!_


----------



## nikkchikk

Anababe said:


> Definitely go in with an open mind. See how your coping before making any decisions.


Absolutely 100% true. I went as long as I could without the epidural, but in the end I opted for it, no regrets. 

Whatever you do, don't let ANYONE make you feel like less of a mother for choosing an epidural or having to get a c-sec. Choosing natural labor doesn't give one mother bragging rights over one that did not.


----------



## nikkchikk

angiepie said:


> A lot of people will disagree with me here, but I believe there are far more negatives to an epidural than there are positives. I see a lot of potential for stuff to go wrong. It can also mean being confined to a bed in some cases and needing a catheter and I believe that is disempowering. It leads to a hire rate of interventions and general negativity. Of course, pain relief is good, but I believe that natural pain relief or gas and air etc is better. If it were me, I'd want to experience the full feeling of labour (although I might not say that once I get to having a baby ;)), but again, a lot of people will disagree with me.

In the US, there is no Gas and Air, but they do have Stadol which is similar. I tried a push of that first because I didn't want the epidural right away. I HATED feeling so loopy and out of control! Luckily it didn't last long!


----------



## nikkchikk

Buddysmum89 said:


> _I had an epidural with my first, i was fretting for 9 months how much it was going to hurt or feel, and to be honest im very glad i had it. I was in labour for 32 hours, very tired and annoyed..The epidural allowed me to relax and get some sleep!
> 
> And it didn't hurt, i know people say it hurts when their putting it in, but to be honest i never felt them doing it apart from when they said they we're done haha!_

You know that feeling when the doctor hits your knee with a rubber hammer to check the reflex? That's how my epidural felt.


----------

